# Clarinetist Jože Kotar



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Today's _Once Upon the Inernet_ showcases Slovenian clarinetist Jože Kotar in works I believe were downloaded from the original MP3.COM, though my notes aren't quite as clear on that as I wold have liked. I fact, the date of the release of some of these tracks indicate either late 2003 or early 2004, which is awfully close to when the site stopped operating.








According to the artists' official website, Jože Kotar is born in Trbovlje and became principal clarinetist of the RTV Slovenia Symphony Orchestra in 2007 after serving in that role at the Slovenian Philharmonic Orchestra for 12 years. He is also a tenured professor at the Academy of Music in Ljubljana.

As a soloist, chamber musician and member of various chamber ensembles, Kotar performs in Slovenia and abroad (Europe, USA, South America…), leads seminars for the clarinet and chamber music (Croatia, Serbia, Italy, Hungary, Belgium, Ireland, Israel, Brazil), and participates in the jury of international competitions.

Kotar is a member, co-founder and artistic director of the Slovenian Clarinet Orchestra and a member of the Ariart Wind Quintet and the MD7 Contemporary Music Ensemble. As a clarinetist, he collaborates with the Slovenian Chamber Orchestra, the Academie Ars Musicae Orchestra, etc.) Since 2007 he is a conductor and artistic director at the Trbovlje Workers Band.

Kotar is featured as soloist and conductor of a wind band in a rare non-operatic poiece by Rossini, and is featured with the Slovenoan Philharmonic in a Krommer concerto.

Pieces for clarinet in a chamber setting by Weber complete the selections for this week. We not the introduction, theme and variations by Küffner was wrongly attributed to Weber for a long time.

Happy listening!

All works feature Jože Kotar, clarinet

*Gioacchino ROSSINI (1792 - 1868)*
Introduction, theme And variations, in B-Flat Major, for clarinet and orchestra (1809) (arr. for wind band by Ralph Hermann)

Orkester slovenske policije 
Jože Kotar,, conductinhg

*Franz KROMMER (1759-1831)*
Concerto for clarinet and orchestra, in B-Flat Major, op. 36
Slovenska filharmonija
(uncredited conductor)

*Joseph KÜFFNER (1776-1856)*
Introduktion, Thema und Variationen für Klarinette und Streichquartett, Op. 32
Miran Kobl et Monika Zupan, violins
Maja Babnik, viola
Igor Skerjanec, cello

*Carl Maria von WEBER (1786-1826)*
Grand Duo Concertante for clarinet and piano, in B-Flat major, op. 48
Tomaz Petrac, piano

Internet Archive Link: https://archive.org/details/01IntroductionThemeEtVariations

*September 26, 2014, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Schubert Dressed to the Nines" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel . Read more on our blogs in English  and in French.*


----------

